# New D Series JD Skid Loaders



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Check them out. :bluebounc


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks pretty good. Where did you find the second pic, do they have info on their site?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;796896 said:


> Looks pretty good. Where did you find the second pic,


Lawnsite 



> do they have info on their site?


No


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow the second pic looks like the Volvo skidder.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The door hinged on the side is a lot better.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Why do you like the door hinged on the side?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JaimeG;796974 said:


> Why do you like the door hinged on the side?


I've used CET's machine before and the door is BRUTAL! The way it hinges on the sliding arms makes it hard to open and close. Only thing with the side hinge is you're trapped unless the boom is on the ground


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

You can also break the door off if left open .... They should put a cut off switch into the door frame to prevent that !!!! Prevents HYD from engaging......


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

RichG53;797061 said:


> You can also break the door off if left open .... They should put a cut off switch into the door frame to prevent that !!!! Prevents HYD from engaging......


New Holland and Bobcat have that, and I'm sure that all new machines do.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Couple more pics Eh.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

musclecarboy;797058 said:


> I've used CET's machine before and the door is BRUTAL! The way it hinges on the sliding arms makes it hard to open and close. Only thing with the side hinge is you're trapped unless the boom is on the ground


Yeah, our Deeres are hard to close the doors too. Anyone know a way to make them easier to open and close?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;797191 said:


> Yeah, our Deeres are hard to close the doors too. Anyone know a way to make them easier to open and close?


Fluid Film


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Where should I put it on? Do you think its safe to spray down the whole machine to protect it from rust?


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

cretebaby, you seem to be into john deere skidders. how would you say they compair to bobcat? are they comperable, or is it simply a preferance thing?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;797201 said:


> Where should I put it on?


Up your......jk

On the door tracks and rollers.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Grass Master;797202 said:


> cretebaby, you seem to be into john deere skidders. how would you say they compair to bobcat? are they comperable, or is it simply a preferance thing?


Bobcat makes a good machine but I think Deere is really raising the bar with the D series


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

cretebaby;797204 said:


> Bobcat makes a good machine but I think Deere is really raising the bar with the D series


What do you know about the D series?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to say I don't have any problem opening or closing the door. I have learned when sitting in the seat to push the handle as I turn it to take the preasure off the latch and from outside I pull the handle. I would like to have the extra couple of inches at the top that the door takes up.
I sure don't need any more saftey features on the machine. You blink the wrong way and the damn parking brake goes on. There is a door sensor but the door has to be all the way up to stop the machine.

I spray FF in the track. Seems to work quite well.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;797205 said:


> What do you know about the D series?


Larger cab fully pressurized
New rounded bubble door 
New interior layout
Auto idle
Cooling upgraded tremendiously (ready to run mulch head, probably best cooling package on any non-dedicated mulch machine, totally different than anything else on the market)
Optional reverse fan
Hydraulic fan (runs as needed)
improved lighting
New 89hp track machine 
Lap bar instead of seat belt
4 sizes of CTL.

That is just a start.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Where do you get all this info, let me guess... lawnsite?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;797210 said:


> Where do you get all this info, let me guess... lawnsite?


I could tell you but then I would have to.....you know.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Go ahead and tell me, but I won't go down easy


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;797217 said:


> Go ahead and tell me, but I won't go down easy


wesport


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

The D series looks awesome, stinks we just got are order of leased Skid Steers. Wish we would have waited. Any idea when they are going to officially release the D series? Spring? Great pics and info crete.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Knockah22;797236 said:


> The D series looks awesome, stinks we just got are order of leased Skid Steers. Wish we would have waited. Any idea when they are going to officially release the D series? Spring? Great pics and info Crete.


Spring is probably a realistic timeline.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Knockah22;797236 said:


> The D series looks awesome, stinks we just got are order of leased Skid Steers. Wish we would have waited. Any idea when they are going to officially release the D series? Spring? Great pics and info crete.


Where'd you get your skid steers? Buck Bros?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

JaimeG;797480 said:


> Where'd you get your skid steers? Buck Bros?


Nope, not Buck bros, we got our equipment from Hogan Walker in Elburn. My boss had a relationship with them prior to the lease. They said they are ready, Although the equipment cant be picked up yet :realmad: Last I heard we are getting them in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

cretebaby;797204 said:


> Bobcat makes a good machine but I think Deere is really raising the bar with the D series


you and your damn skidders lol. you gotta start plowing with 4x4 farm tractors and big airport trucks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;797870 said:


> you and your damn skidders lol. you gotta start plowing with 4x4 farm tractors and big airport trucks


Some of the lots I plow ain't big enough for you to turn your machines around in.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha then we plow the lawns!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;797876 said:


> haha then we plow the lawns!


Not these, there isn't any lawn.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

you like tracks over tires?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;797879 said:


> you like tracks over tires?


Love them...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i think that's the next investment, we have two, wheeled skidsteers but i think track is going to be the next one.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Official Deere Press Release.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/construction/deere_const/newsroom/2009/091006_dseries.html#


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

well i guess theyre out in the streets already with that photo on the trailer eh?

i just read the jd press release a few days ago now dated october 5th i think.

How much are D series models like this? i believe a 332 CT cab was around 53k new for a 08 model? 

I LOVE the cat C series machines, but a 289/299/297c machine is retarted in cost, like $70-80k ive been told from the dealer.

What kills me, is that we are going to rent to buy machines for snow removal... $1200 a month gets you a wheeled 272C skid.. $2800 a month gets you a 289c type model, , almost 3x more per month but not nearly double the cost?


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a JD 320 and the one thing i dont like about it is the pumps seem to whine quite a bit. Not so much when the machine is cold, but after running it about 10-15 minutes, it chatters a little bit under load. Anyone else have this complaint?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a 2004 260, and it whines a lot too, but it is very sensitive, you barely touch the handles and it moves quick.


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

the controls on mine are pretty stiff yet. under load it is very very annoying.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*D-series info*

I just priced out a JD 332D With high flow, 2 speed, heat and a/c cab, air ride seat, aux. hydro, all the extra $47,000. The dealers in my area Rochester ny won't have any in till late dec/early jan. I'll post a vid and pics when I go for the demo.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a lot of coin. payup


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

icudoucme;846410 said:


> I just priced out a JD 332D With high flow, 2 speed, heat and a/c cab, air ride seat, aux. hydro, all the extra $47,000. The dealers in my area Rochester ny won't have any in till late dec/early jan. I'll post a vid and pics when I go for the demo.


Is that the biggest wheel model they offer?....if so, that seems like a good deal?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;846490 said:


> Is that the biggest wheel model they offer?


It is. There is talk of coming out with a 340 size yet.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That would be a beast! 90 - 100 hp range?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

The dealer called me today the biggest they have right now is the 333D 90hp (net 89) he didn't have a quotable price but said fully loaded ~50,000 payup they are exspecting 2 332D's in mid Jan. I'm glad he called cause I almost had made my mind up on a cat 287c but he helped change my mind real quick!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Just for YOU Crete! :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;912185 said:


> Just for YOU Crete! :waving:


IIRC 'Bota has canceled the CTLs for now at least.

That's a nice looking loader though.


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

Full brochures are up on the deere site.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;826022 said:


> well i guess theyre out in the streets already with that photo on the trailer eh?
> 
> i just read the jd press release a few days ago now dated october 5th i think.
> 
> ...


I would bet the argument there is because of the vulnerability of the MTL (multi terrain loader-ASV style undercarriage) undercarriage. I am not sure about the nomenclature any more but you may have used a CTL (compact track loader-steel undercarriage) number as one of your examples. Obviously these come with steel undercarriages so they will always cost more to buy and maintain. To many, the ASV style undercarriage is considered to be more susceptable to damage. This would be even more so if it were in a rental scenario.


----------

